# Naruto ad un passo dalla fine, il manga terminerà tra 5 capitoli



## juventino (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sta per chiudersi ufficialmente uno dei più famosi manga e anime del mondo. Naruto, il manga sul mondo ninja, creato da Masashi Kishimoto, terminerà tra 5 capitoli, quindi 5 settimane (in Giappone i manga, prima di essere pubblicati in volumetti, escono a cadenza settimanale, un capitolo alla volta). Una notizia che era nell'aria, considerate precedenti e ripetute dichiarazioni dell'autore.


----------



## juventino (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sarebbe dovuto finire 4 anni fa. L'ultima parte è stata è stata un vero e proprio colpo al cuore.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Tutto deve finire, prima o dopo. Non seguo il Manga ma ho visto molto volentieri l'Anime qualche anno fa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2014)

Ero in Giappone ad Agosto e ti posso assicurare che per loro Naruto è una ragione di vita


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2014)

Seguo One Piece, non Naruto che non mi è mai piaciuto tanto...


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Ottobre 2014)

Finalmente.Manga che mi rimarrà nel cuore,ma che si trascina ormai da anni e ha raggiunto livelli veramente pietosi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ero in Giappone ad Agosto e ti posso assicurare che per loro Naruto è una ragione di vita



XD Chissà come prenderanno la chiusura della serie.


----------



## BB7 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Dovevano chiuderla con la saga di Pain, da li in poi è una roba ridicola


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Era ora...
Mai piaciuto.


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo me resta uno dei migliori manga di sempre per il successo che ha riscosso, concordo sulla parte finale che doveva andare in un altro modo. Tuttavia si prospettano 5 capitoli spettacolari per lo scontro finale naruto - sasuke.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Ottobre 2014)

Non ho mai letto un fumetto con un tale tracollo di qualità in vita mia. Dal finale dell'arco narrativo di Pain in poi è stato un abisso senza fine. Roba davvero brutta.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Ottobre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me resta uno dei migliori manga di sempre per il successo che ha riscosso, concordo sulla parte finale che doveva andare in un altro modo. Tuttavia si prospettano 5 capitoli spettacolari per lo scontro finale naruto - sasuke.



Bè insomma, gia ora sta andando un po alla cavolo di cane...5 capitoli per lo scontro finale sono troppi pochi. E infatti Kishimoto sta già accelerando di brutto, rovinando suspance, atmosfera eccetera. Mah, speriamo bene ma il manga purtroppo è terminato anni fa, praticamente all'inizio dello Shippuden.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Ottobre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non ho mai letto un fumetto con un tale tracollo di qualità in vita mia. Dal finale dell'arco narrativo di Pain in poi è stato un abisso senza fine. Roba davvero brutta.



Ma anche prima. L'ultimo scontro bello, strategico, con retrogusto "ninja" è stato tra Deidara e Sasuke (con finale rovinato dalla plot armor di quest'ultimo). Dopo, un susseguirsi di tecniche deliranti, alla dragon ball.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Ottobre 2014)

Mai capita tutta sta avversione verso sto manga... dire che è finito all'inizio dello shippuden è a dir poco in malafede...


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Ottobre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mai capita tutta sta avversione verso sto manga... dire che è finito all'inizio dello shippuden è a dir poco in malafede...



Malafede no, diciamo che dallo Shippuden in poi è calato tantissimo, con power-up ai protagonisti che in un mese diventano come gente che ha impiegato anni per arrivare a quel livello, oppure certi scontri che non si capisce cosa accade visto che sono un continuo di tecniche enormi una dopo l'altra, la strategia dei combattimenti di inizio manga, l'astuzia dei ninja, è andata a farsi benedire a favore di scontri spettacolari dal punto di vista esclusivamente visivo, il chakra poi è andato completamente perso come concetto basta guardare l'ultima guerra dei Ninja. Nello Shippuden ci sono 3-4 scontri molto belli tipo la morte di Jiraya, itachi e sasuke (anche se il finale è un po meh, con quell'armatura susanoo), deidara vs sasuke e poi poco altro, un po kakuzu e hidan. Ma la qualità è calata, oltretutto sta cosa che naruto convince tutti a parole ha stufato, vediamo ora come termina, fatto sta che i primi 28 numeri del manga sono di altissima qualità, quelli successivi hanno tanti bassi e pochi alti, parere mio personale.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Ottobre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Malafede no, diciamo che dallo Shippuden in poi è calato tantissimo, con power-up ai protagonisti che in un mese diventano come gente che ha impiegato anni per arrivare a quel livello, oppure certi scontri che non si capisce cosa accade visto che sono un continuo di tecniche enormi una dopo l'altra, la strategia dei combattimenti di inizio manga, l'astuzia dei ninja, è andata a farsi benedire a favore di scontri spettacolari dal punto di vista esclusivamente visivo, il chakra poi è andato completamente perso come concetto basta guardare l'ultima guerra dei Ninja. Nello Shippuden ci sono 3-4 scontri molto belli tipo la morte di Jiraya, itachi e sasuke (anche se il finale è un po meh, con quell'armatura susanoo), deidara vs sasuke e poi poco altro, un po kakuzu e hidan. Ma la qualità è calata, oltretutto sta cosa che naruto convince tutti a parole ha stufato, vediamo ora come termina, fatto sta che i primi 28 numeri del manga sono di altissima qualità, quelli successivi hanno tanti bassi e pochi alti, parere mio personale.



Io questa cosa dell' "assenza" di strategia (almeno come si era vista in precedenza) l'ho vista solo con Kaguya.. sono d'accordo col fatto che in questo ultimo periodo è calato, ma addirittura come la fai te mi sembra esagerato... Per esempio, nello scontro prima che Obito perdesse la maschera contro Kakashi, Gai e Naruto, non mi pare proprio ci sia assenza di astuzia... poi dall'arrivo di Madara si, le cose sono andate sempre più ingigantendosi e si è fatta un pò di confusione... però bisogna anche tenere conto del livello... Non si può pretendere che un Madara o un Hashirama o un Minato combattano allo stesso livello di Ino, Kiba o Shino. Poi si sa, sono gusti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Sono un appassionato, l'ho sempre seguito con interesse e che adesso sia arrivata la fine è anche giusto, credo sia durato più del dovuto. Detto questo, su Shippuden si potrebbe parlare per ore, ci sono cose che non hanno convinto neanche me, però ci sono anche buoni acuti, diciamo che in generale ha i suo pro e i suoi contro. 
Dal mio punto di vista fino a Pain sono molto soddisfatto dell'andamento narrativo, dopo diventa un po' confusionario, ad esempio io rifiuto in toto l'Edo Tensei, per me il manga sarebbe dovuto continuare senza questa tecnica, la Quarta guerra ninja l'avrei portata avanti in altri modi; come è già stato detto non mi piace la perdita di quel sapore strategico durante i combattimenti però è comprensibile visto che certi personaggi raggiungono uno status quasi divino. In compenso mi è piaciuta tutta la storia su Kaguya e la sua famiglia, certo, forse sarebbe stata da approfondire ma questo è uno dei tanti rovesci della medaglia. 
Il finale era scontato ma anche giusto, adesso son curioso di vedere come si svolgerà lo scontro tra Sasuke e Naruto ma purtroppo credo che quest'ultimo avrà prevedibilmente la meglio, certo, una morte finale di Naruto per me farebbe lievitare di molto il giudizio generale ma sono un illuso, spero soltanto non abbia la meglio con il cosiddetto talk no jutsu.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Ottobre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io questa cosa dell' "assenza" di strategia (almeno come si era vista in precedenza) l'ho vista solo con Kaguya.. sono d'accordo col fatto che in questo ultimo periodo è calato, ma addirittura come la fai te mi sembra esagerato... Per esempio, nello scontro prima che Obito perdesse la maschera contro Kakashi, Gai e Naruto, non mi pare proprio ci sia assenza di astuzia... poi dall'arrivo di Madara si, le cose sono andate sempre più ingigantendosi e si è fatta un pò di confusione... però bisogna anche tenere conto del livello... Non si può pretendere che un Madara o un Hashirama o un Minato combattano allo stesso livello di Ino, Kiba o Shino. Poi si sa, sono gusti



Si ma un conto è combattere contro gente forte, pure Deidara era forte per dire, un altro è passare da ninja-naruto a dragonball, con tecniche deliranti e gara a chi ce l'ha più grosso. Allora diventa troppo banale, rovinato per me, con tecniche insensate, power up privi di senso ai protagonisti e cosi via. La strategia di cui parlo io è ben'altra, è quella che si vede nei primi volumi, pre shippuden. Poi vabè sta mania di Kishimoto di resuscitare la gente ha stufato abbondantemente, Kakashi era morto ed è risorto, già questo è un grave errore per me, tu non vedrai mai Ace resuscitare in One Piece per dire. Ma poi Naruto stesso che si allena per un mese e diventa clamorosamente forte, sono cose che non mi sono piaciute per niente, cosi come questi ultimi capitoli: come si fa a ridurre a 5 capitoli lo scontro più importante del manga ? infatti gia ora sono nello spazio bianco dove parlano sempre, e dello scontro io non ho capito una mazza, esplosioni e aure a casaccio, ora vediamo come finisce ma sarà ridotto all'osso a causa dei pochi capitoli disponibili, vediamo. Però se devo dare un giudizio al naruto pre shippuden do 9, a quello post shippuden do 7 per la prima parte (fino a pain) e 5 per la seconda.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono un appassionato, l'ho sempre seguito con interesse e che adesso sia arrivata la fine è anche giusto, credo sia durato più del dovuto. Detto questo, su Shippuden si potrebbe parlare per ore, ci sono cose che non hanno convinto neanche me, però ci sono anche buoni acuti, diciamo che in generale ha i suo pro e i suoi contro.
> Dal mio punto di vista fino a Pain sono molto soddisfatto dell'andamento narrativo, dopo diventa un po' confusionario, ad esempio io rifiuto in toto l'Edo Tensei, per me il manga sarebbe dovuto continuare senza questa tecnica, la Quarta guerra ninja l'avrei portata avanti in altri modi; come è già stato detto non mi piace la perdita di quel sapore strategico durante i combattimenti però è comprensibile* visto che certi personaggi raggiungono uno status quasi divino.* In compenso mi è piaciuta tutta la storia su Kaguya e la sua famiglia, certo, forse sarebbe stata da approfondire ma questo è uno dei tanti rovesci della medaglia.
> Il finale era scontato ma anche giusto, adesso son curioso di vedere come si svolgerà lo scontro tra Sasuke e Naruto ma purtroppo credo che quest'ultimo avrà prevedibilmente la meglio, certo, una morte finale di Naruto per me farebbe lievitare di molto il giudizio generale ma sono un illuso, spero soltanto non abbia la meglio con il cosiddetto talk no jutsu.



Ecco questo per me è stato l'errore più grande, pompare tecniche e personaggi fino a un livello in cui non c'è differenza tra goku super sayan e madara, o altri. Era bello quando c'erano tecniche potenti ma un Rock lee poteva cavarsela contro un Sasuke, contro Gaara, insomma all'inizio del manga o quasi. Ora naruto è un dio in terra, può sparare cento rasengan mentre beve un caffè, c'è troppo sbilanciamento di forza, cosi diventa brutto almeno per me.

Il talk no jutsu è un'altra brutta cosa del manga. Poi a dirla tutta l'ultimo boss prima di sasuke vs naruto era piattissimo, combattimento monotono, una roba tristissima. La guerra dei ninja poi è orripilante secondo me, cioè che idea è risvegliare i morti e combattere ? Qualcosa di meno banale no ? Tutta la politica che ci è stata mostrata nella prima parte del manga è stata devastata in due secondi netti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2014)

Quello che penso io è che questo Manga o si Ama o si Odia (io l'ho guardato pochissime volte).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ero in Giappone ad Agosto e ti posso assicurare che per loro Naruto è una ragione di vita



Ma credo anche One Piece...i Giappi cmq sono fantastici


----------



## Hellscream (11 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono un appassionato, l'ho sempre seguito con interesse e che adesso sia arrivata la fine è anche giusto, credo sia durato più del dovuto. Detto questo, su Shippuden si potrebbe parlare per ore, ci sono cose che non hanno convinto neanche me, però ci sono anche buoni acuti, diciamo che in generale ha i suo pro e i suoi contro.
> Dal mio punto di vista fino a Pain sono molto soddisfatto dell'andamento narrativo, dopo diventa un po' confusionario, ad esempio io rifiuto in toto l'Edo Tensei, per me il manga sarebbe dovuto continuare senza questa tecnica, la Quarta guerra ninja l'avrei portata avanti in altri modi; come è già stato detto non mi piace la perdita di quel sapore strategico durante i combattimenti però è comprensibile visto che certi personaggi raggiungono uno status quasi divino. In compenso mi è piaciuta tutta la storia su Kaguya e la sua famiglia, certo, forse sarebbe stata da approfondire ma questo è uno dei tanti rovesci della medaglia.
> *Il finale era scontato ma anche giusto, adesso son curioso di vedere come si svolgerà lo scontro tra Sasuke e Naruto ma purtroppo credo che quest'ultimo avrà prevedibilmente la meglio, certo, una morte finale di Naruto per me farebbe lievitare di molto il giudizio generale ma sono un illuso, spero soltanto non abbia la meglio con il cosiddetto talk no jutsu.*



Io ho sperato fino all'ultimo che il boss finale fosse stato Orochimaru... dettto questo, credo che se alla fine o muoiono entrambi, o non muore nessuno... Che muoia solo Sasuke è impossibile, perchè Naruto non ucciderà MAI Sasuke di sua mano.. andrebbe contro 695 capitoli di manga... Che muoia solo Naruto boh.. la vedo molto improbabile come cosa...


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Ottobre 2014)

Si risolverà col volemosebene no jutsu, dai...Oppure non si risolve, nel senso che ognuno va per la sua via. Una morte alla fine la trovo troppo in contrasto con quello che ha fatto Kishimoto, cioè resuscitare la gente a caso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io ho sperato fino all'ultimo che il boss finale fosse stato Orochimaru... dettto questo, credo che se alla fine o muoiono entrambi, o non muore nessuno... Che muoia solo Sasuke è impossibile, perchè Naruto non ucciderà MAI Sasuke di sua mano.. andrebbe contro 695 capitoli di manga... Che muoia solo Naruto boh.. la vedo molto improbabile come cosa...


Quindi dovrebbero restare vivi entrambi e come se non col talk? Mi aspetto il peggio purtroppo. La morte di Naruto sarebbe il top secondo me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ecco questo per me è stato l'errore più grande, pompare tecniche e personaggi fino a un livello in cui non c'è differenza tra goku super sayan e madara, o altri. Era bello quando c'erano tecniche potenti ma un Rock lee poteva cavarsela contro un Sasuke, contro Gaara, insomma all'inizio del manga o quasi. Ora naruto è un dio in terra, può sparare cento rasengan mentre beve un caffè, c'è troppo sbilanciamento di forza, cosi diventa brutto almeno per me.
> 
> Il talk no jutsu è un'altra brutta cosa del manga. Poi a dirla tutta l'ultimo boss prima di sasuke vs naruto era piattissimo, combattimento monotono, una roba tristissima. La guerra dei ninja poi è orripilante secondo me, cioè che idea è risvegliare i morti e combattere ? Qualcosa di meno banale no ? Tutta la politica che ci è stata mostrata nella prima parte del manga è stata devastata in due secondi netti.


In generale sono d'accordo, ti ho detto: Kaguya mi è piaciuta come idea ma da approfondita e l'Edo l'avrei completamente eliminato.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi dovrebbero restare vivi entrambi e come se non il talk? Mi aspetto il peggio purtroppo. La morte di Naruto sarebbe il top secondo me.



Il come proprio non lo so... a meno che, ripeto, non muoiano entrambi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il come proprio non lo so... a meno che, ripeto, non muoiano entrambi...


Io accetto soltanto queste due conclusioni: o muore Naruto o muoiono entrambi.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Ottobre 2014)

Io ho smesso di seguire dal dopo Pain. C'è qualcuno che vuole farmi un piccolo resoconto?


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Ottobre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io ho smesso di seguire dal dopo Pain. C'è qualcuno che vuole farmi un piccolo resoconto?



Personaggi che resuscitano, onde energetiche, Sasuke avrà bisogno di un terzo occhio visto che nei primi due ha troppa roba, naruto = Goku ss4, volemose bene no jutsu a go-go.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Ottobre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Personaggi che resuscitano, onde energetiche, Sasuke avrà bisogno di un terzo occhio visto che nei primi due ha troppa roba, naruto = Goku ss4, volemose bene no jutsu a go-go.



LEGGERMENTE di parte


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Ottobre 2014)

A proposito di Tobi/Obito: tutti,ripeto,TUTTI avevano capito chi era fin dalla prima apparizione. Kishi però lo ha comunque rivelato in pompa magna centinaia di capitoli dopo,in uno dei "colpi di scena" peggiori nella storia dei manga.



Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Personaggi che resuscitano, onde energetiche, Sasuke avrà bisogno di un terzo occhio visto che nei primi due ha troppa roba, naruto = Goku ss4, volemose bene no jutsu a go-go.



Purtroppo è così.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma anche prima. L'ultimo scontro bello, strategico, con retrogusto "ninja" è stato tra Deidara e Sasuke (con finale rovinato dalla plot armor di quest'ultimo). Dopo, un susseguirsi di tecniche deliranti, alla dragon ball.



Si, i problemi c'erano anche prima, ma erano cose di poco conto alla fine. Nonostante tutto era sempre appassionante e piacevole. Non c'erano grossi casini.

L'inizio del baratro si è iniziato a intravedere già all'inizio dell'arco di Pain. Naruto che in 5 giorni apprende le arti eremitiche, quando in 3 anni con Jiraya ha imparato a fare solo un rasengan più grande... Roba ridicola... Quanto sarebbe stato più figo se le avesse apprese nei 3 anni di allenamento col ninja leggendario? Sarebbe stato tutto molto più coerente e realistico all'interno della storia. 

Poi il baratro vero è iniziato con "la risposta" a Pain e il voltafaccia di quest'ultimo, tutti che ritornano in vita... Un vero obrobrio. Pain era il personaggio perfetto, l'antieroe per eccellenza, tutto il discorso sulla sofferenza e altro che fa a Naruto era veramente bello, un nemico serio e coi controcazzi. Ragioni validissime e reali. Naruto che comprende la validità delle argomentazioni ecc... Poi il patatrack, il buonismo idiota, le resurrezioni di massa... Tutto il credo di Nagato consolidato negli anni mandato alle ortiche in 3 nanosecondi perché un bamboccio dice 4 stupidate da bimbominkia.... Sta cosa mi distrusse proprio.

Questo tra l'altro fu solo l'inizio, a quel tempo mi sembrava davvero una roba brutta, ma dopo le cose sono peggiorate in maniera surreale, tanto da rendere marginale quell'evento.

Senza entrare nello specifico, perché sarebbe roba chilometrica da scrivere. Una delle cose più brutte poi è stato il mutamento di Naruto.

Naruto era lo sfigato e incapace che per riuscire in qualcosa doveva impegnarsi in una maniera imbarazzante. Trasmetteva il messaggio che con l'impegno si poteva modificare quello che sembrava un destino già scritto. Ricordiamoci il duello con Neiji nel torneo dei chunin.

Tutto questo è stato completamente distrutto ora, Naruto è gesù cristo, l'uomo della profezia, figlio del quarto, la madre pure era una persona particolare. Poi si è scoperto che è tipo la reincarnazione di un altro tizio ecc... Praticamente il destino già scritto e finito. Tutto il contrario di quello professato all'inizio.


----------



## juventino (13 Ottobre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, i problemi c'erano anche prima, ma erano cose di poco conto alla fine. Nonostante tutto era sempre appassionante e piacevole. Non c'erano grossi casini.
> 
> L'inizio del baratro si è iniziato a intravedere già all'inizio dell'arco di Pain. Naruto che in 5 giorni apprende le arti eremitiche, quando in 3 anni con Jiraya ha imparato a fare solo un rasengan più grande... Roba ridicola... Quanto sarebbe stato più figo se le avesse apprese nei 3 anni di allenamento col ninja leggendario? Sarebbe stato tutto molto più coerente e realistico all'interno della storia.
> 
> ...



Tutto tristemente vero. Aggiungo anche altre cose.
Innanzitutto Sasuke, trasformato nella più pietosa macchietta mai vista. La sua fissazione per la vendetta, la scelta di andare contro la volontà di un fratello che ha sacrificato tutto se stesso, i power up assurdi ottenuti in un nanosecondo (come Naruto stesso d'altronde). La realtà è che dopo la morte di Itachi era un personaggio che non aveva assolutamente più nulla da dire, ma che per allungare la trama è stato completamente violentato.
Poi tutti quei bellissimi personaggi secondari (Shino, Shikamaru, Neji, Rock Lee) completamente trascurati e resi assolutamente inutili. Una cosa vergognosa e inaccettabile considerata la cura messa nel costruirli nella prima parte della storia.
Tornando sullo scontro con Pain, oltre a tutto quello che hai esposto, qualcuno mi spiega perché Naruto non diventa Hokage lì? Cioè più di salvare un villaggio INTERO dal più potente nemico mai visto, cosa diavolo dovrebbe fare? Che altro dovrebbe dimostrare?
Il vero colpo di grazia è stato però l'Edo Tensei. Una vergognosa scusa per riciclare personaggi già pronti. Ma la cosa più ridicola resta il fatto che nonostante vengano resuscitati TUTTI i più grandi ninja leggendari di sempre ovviamente l'esercito dei buoni vince senza troppi patemi fino all'arrivo di Madara. R-I-D-I-C-O-L-O.
Concludo citando la questione Tobi/Obito/Madara perché tutta la spiegazione di come Obito riesce a sopravvivere e a diventare Tobi è talmente una presa in giro nei confronti dei fan e dei lettori che è impossibile da non citare.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Ottobre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, i problemi c'erano anche prima, ma erano cose di poco conto alla fine. Nonostante tutto era sempre appassionante e piacevole. Non c'erano grossi casini.
> 
> L'inizio del baratro si è iniziato a intravedere già all'inizio dell'arco di Pain. Naruto che in 5 giorni apprende le arti eremitiche, quando in 3 anni con Jiraya ha imparato a fare solo un rasengan più grande... Roba ridicola... Quanto sarebbe stato più figo se le avesse apprese nei 3 anni di allenamento col ninja leggendario? Sarebbe stato tutto molto più coerente e realistico all'interno della storia.
> 
> ...



Quoto soprattutto la parte finale. Il duello contro Neji lo ricordo con emozione, affetto quasi, trasmetteva veramente qualcosa, è epico. Pian piano però come dici tu il manga ha perso anche quei valori che trasmetteva all'inizio, diventando una bambinata priva di logica e sentimento. E temo che questo si rispecchierà anche nei capitoli finali.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tutto tristemente vero. Aggiungo anche altre cose.
> Innanzitutto Sasuke, trasformato nella più pietosa macchietta mai vista. La sua fissazione per la vendetta, la scelta di andare contro la volontà di un fratello che ha sacrificato tutto se stesso, i power up assurdi ottenuti in un nanosecondo (come Naruto stesso d'altronde). La realtà è che dopo la morte di Itachi era un personaggio che non aveva assolutamente più nulla da dire, ma che per allungare la trama è stato completamente violentato.
> Poi tutti quei bellissimi personaggi secondari (Shino, Shikamaru, Neji, Rock Lee) completamente trascurati e resi assolutamente inutili. Una cosa vergognosa e inaccettabile considerata la cura messa nel costruirli nella prima parte della storia.
> Tornando sullo scontro con Pain, oltre a tutto quello che hai esposto, qualcuno mi spiega perché Naruto non diventa Hokage lì? Cioè più di salvare un villaggio INTERO dal più potente nemico mai visto, cosa diavolo dovrebbe fare? Che altro dovrebbe dimostrare?
> ...



Shikamaru, Shino eccetera fanno la fine di Tensing, Yamcha, Crilin e Piccolo in Dragon ball. Stupendi nella prima parte del manga, fino a diventare sempre più inutili: ora basterebbe Sasuke bendato per asfaltare Shikamaru più Shino più Kiba più Rock lee eccetera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Ottobre 2014)

Parliamo anche del tracollo di Kakashi: uno dei più grandi prodigi del mondo ninja,che diventa Jonin quando gli altri vanno in giro con il pannolino,punta di diamante della squadra Anbu,che diventa pian piano sempre più inutile,venendo sorpassato con facilità imbarazzante da cani e porci.Gli fu almeno attribuita una morta dignitosa contro Pain,rovinata poi dal Rinne Tensei.
Venne inoltre presentato come il "Copia Ninja",ovvero lo shinobi che ha copiato oltre mille tecniche grazie allo sharingan: nella prima parte lo si vede usare senza problemi tecniche di fuoco,fulmine,terra e acqua (addirittura anche ghiaccio in uno dei primi film),concetto poi distrutto con l'introduzione della natura del chakra (evidentemente pensata dopo da Kishimoto),cosa che lo ha ridotto da lì in poi all'uso quasi esclusivo del dannato Raikiri.



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, i problemi c'erano anche prima, ma erano cose di poco conto alla fine. Nonostante tutto era sempre appassionante e piacevole. Non c'erano grossi casini.
> 
> L'inizio del baratro si è iniziato a intravedere già all'inizio dell'arco di Pain. Naruto che in 5 giorni apprende le arti eremitiche, quando in 3 anni con Jiraya ha imparato a fare solo un rasengan più grande... Roba ridicola... Quanto sarebbe stato più figo se le avesse apprese nei 3 anni di allenamento col ninja leggendario? Sarebbe stato tutto molto più coerente e realistico all'interno della storia.
> 
> ...



Tutto perfetto.E non hai nemmeno parlato della guerra con Tobi/Madara,che è l'apice dello schifo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Parliamo anche del tracollo di Kakashi: uno dei più grandi prodigi del mondo ninja,che diventa Jonin quando gli altri vanno in giro con il pannolino,punta di diamante della squadra Anbu,che diventa pian piano sempre più inutile,venendo sorpassato con facilità imbarazzante da cani e porci.Gli fu almeno attribuita una morta dignitosa contro Pain,rovinata poi dal Rinne Tensei.
> Venne inoltre presentato come il "Copia Ninja",ovvero lo shinobi che ha copiato oltre mille tecniche grazie allo sharingan: nella prima parte lo si vede usare senza problemi tecniche di fuoco,fulmine,terra e acqua (addirittura anche ghiaccio in uno dei primi film),concetto poi distrutto con l'introduzione della natura del chakra (evidentemente pensata dopo da Kishimoto),cosa che lo ha ridotto da lì in poi all'uso quasi esclusivo del dannato Raikiri.
> 
> 
> ...



Per la guerra servirebbe un libro intero! L'ultima perla è stata Obito morto che ritorna sottoforma di spirito e da lo sharingan a kakashi LOL Ma che BOIATA E'???

La cosa che più mi infastidisce è vedere che nonostante tutto c'è una base ampissima di fan acritici di Naruto che sono pure contenti di sto obrobrio. Dopo aver letto quel capitolo, così per curiosità mi sono fatto un salto in qualche forum per leggere qualche impressione, ero strasicuro che TUTTI, ma proprio TUTTI, non potevano non sboccare per certe robe... Be mi sbagliavo, a tanta gente è piaciuto pure quello schifo... Una persona che ha apprezzato sul serio la storia dall'inizio non può non rimanere inorridito dinanzi a quello che è diventato.

Se Naruto è diventato sempre peggio sono convinto sia colpa anche di questi qua. L'autore non avrebbe mai partorito tali nefandezze se dopo Pain il manga avesse subito via via un calo di vendite rilevanti e riscontri negativi importanti. Magari si sarebbe perso in altre stupidate, ma MAI, certe robe indegne.

Sono arrivato a pensare che tutta la roba della guerra, tobi, madara ecc... sia una trollata. Probabilmente raggiunto l'apice del successo ha voluto trollare i fan bimbiminkia che si bevono tutto.

E' talmente uno schifo che è davvero impensabile credere non sia stato fatto addirittura di proposito. 
Anche se improvvisi, se non hai voglia, se la tiri per le lunghe, certe cose non ti verrebbero mai fuori.


----------



## juventino (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Colpo di scena. Sembra che sulla fine di Naruto ancora non sia stata detta l'ultima parola. Il sito di Shueisha (la casa editrice di Shonen Jump, la rivista su cui settimanalmente è pubblicato Naruto in Giappone) ha infatti messo un countdown sulla fine del manga accompagnato da un'emblematica frase "Huge project starting with Naruto complete". Seguito in vista?*


----------



## juventino (14 Ottobre 2014)

Io mi chiedo con che coraggio si possa davvero continuare un simile stupro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Ottobre 2014)

Ma che tristezza è? Prima annunciano la fine e poi scopre che non è la fine???
Mamma mia. Spero tanto che la gente lo sfanculizzi e non venda più niente, altrimenti andrà avanti per l'eternità


----------



## juventino (14 Ottobre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma che tristezza è? Prima annunciano la fine e poi scopre che non è la fine???
> Mamma mia. Spero tanto che la gente lo sfanculizzi e non venda più niente, altrimenti andrà avanti per l'eternità



Kishimoto ha dichiarato più volte che il manga sarebbe finito quest'anno. Personalmente non mi stupirebbe affatto se continuassero chiamando un altro mangaka.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Parliamo anche del tracollo di Kakashi: uno dei più grandi prodigi del mondo ninja,che diventa Jonin quando gli altri vanno in giro con il pannolino,punta di diamante della squadra Anbu,che diventa pian piano sempre più inutile,venendo sorpassato con facilità imbarazzante da cani e porci.Gli fu almeno attribuita una morta dignitosa contro Pain,rovinata poi dal Rinne Tensei.
> Venne inoltre presentato come il "Copia Ninja",ovvero lo shinobi che ha copiato oltre mille tecniche grazie allo sharingan: nella prima parte lo si vede usare senza problemi tecniche di fuoco,fulmine,terra e acqua (addirittura anche ghiaccio in uno dei primi film),concetto poi distrutto con l'introduzione della natura del chakra (evidentemente pensata dopo da Kishimoto),cosa che lo ha ridotto da lì in poi all'uso quasi esclusivo del dannato Raikiri.


Oltre ad aver strutturato bene il Manga in una grande varietà di tecniche, Kishimoto stava anche riuscendo a dare uno spessore psicologico a tanti personaggi, si prenda lo stesso Kakashi, itachi oppure Pain che da questo punto di vista è stato il mio personaggio preferito. Purtroppo è vero che tutto sia andato a farsi benedire in primo luogo quando i personaggi hanno cominciato a trasformarsi in divinità e in secondo luogo quando caratterialmente si sono insteriliti, si veda Sasuke, si veda lo stesso Naruto. 
Io il Naruto attuale lo odio, non è realistico caratterialmente, è un personaggio monolitico, non ha mai un attimo di debolezza, non ha mai un ripensamento, ormai è assurto ad una dimensione messianica che lo porta a redimere tutto e tutti senza mai venire sconfitto, perché ormai è una macchia da guerra. Il coronamento di tutto ciò avverrà probabilmente nello scontro finale con lo psicotico Sasuke.


----------



## BB7 (14 Ottobre 2014)

Devono far riprendere Hunter x Hunter non sta roba


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Ottobre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Devono far riprendere Hunter x Hunter non sta roba



Yoshihiro Togashi.
Lo odio e lo amo allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Sheldon92 (15 Ottobre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Devono far riprendere Hunter x Hunter non sta roba





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Yoshihiro Togashi.
> Lo odio e lo amo allo stesso tempo.



Quoto entrambi col sangue.


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Yoshihiro Togashi.
> Lo odio e lo amo allo stesso tempo.



HXH capolavoro di arte moderna, sottovalutato da molti. Una perla rara, se non fosse per l'autore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2014)

Meno 3 capitoli alla fine. Mi chiedo proprio come cavolo farà a dare una fine decente in appena 40/50 pagine totali. Gli ultimi due capitoli sono stati proprio due palle totali


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2014)

E' finito Naruto. Qualcuno ha letto il finale? Imbarazzante... A quanto pare dal prossimo anno ci sarà pure un'altra serie con la "nuova generazione di konoah". Lo schifo proprio


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2014)

Impensabile che non finisse con un Volemose Bene No Jutsu


----------



## juventino (6 Novembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' finito Naruto. Qualcuno ha letto il finale? Imbarazzante... A quanto pare dal prossimo anno ci sarà pure un'altra serie con la "nuova generazione di konoah". Lo schifo proprio



In pratica non è finito. Di male in peggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2014)

È finita a tarallucci e vino insomma, Kishimoto se non permea qualsiasi momento del suo manga con del buonismo, non è contento. Eppure aveva tutte le possibilità per dare un po' di sana drammaticità all'opera, sarà che a me piace sempre vedere del gusto tragico in narrativa, ma alla fine Sasuke capisce, chiede scusa, Naruto come sempre vince e vissero tutti felici e contenti. I figli, poi, tutti uguali ai genitori e ovviamente Boruto tale e quale al padre.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È finita a tarallucci e vino insomma, Kishimoto se non permea qualsiasi momento del suo manga con del buonismo, non è contento. Eppure aveva tutte le possibilità per dare un po' di sana drammaticità all'opera, sarà che a me piace sempre vedere del gusto tragico in narrativa, ma alla fine Sasuke capisce, chiede scusa, Naruto come sempre vince e vissero tutti felici e contenti. I figli, poi, tutti uguali ai genitori e ovviamente Boruto tale e quale al padre.



Ma poi che nome è Boruto????  Quanto è brutto?


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I figli, poi, tutti uguali ai genitori e ovviamente Boruto tale e quale al padre.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma poi che nome è Boruto????  Quanto è brutto?



Sulle scan inglesi è chiamato Bolt (che in giapponese si pronuncia appunto Boruto),che quindi dovrebbe essere un omaggio a Minato 

P.S. Alla fine Sasuke se la chiava Sakurina 

P.P.S. L'ultimo capitolo è veramente orrendo comunque.Che cacchio faceva Sasuke nella foresta? Non è ancora tornato dal viaggio di redenzione? Se sì,quando l'ha messa incinta Sakura? E se fosse tornato nel frattempo,perché va ancora via? Bah.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È finita a tarallucci e vino insomma, Kishimoto se non permea qualsiasi momento del suo manga con del buonismo, non è contento. Eppure aveva tutte le possibilità per dare un po' di sana drammaticità all'opera, sarà che a me piace sempre vedere del gusto tragico in narrativa, ma alla fine Sasuke capisce, chiede scusa, Naruto come sempre vince e vissero tutti felici e contenti. I figli, poi, tutti uguali ai genitori e ovviamente Boruto tale e quale al padre.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sulle scan inglesi è chiamato Bolt (che in giapponese si pronuncia appunto Boruto),che quindi dovrebbe essere un omaggio a Minato
> 
> P.S. Alla fine Sasuke se la chiava Sakurina
> 
> P.P.S. L'ultimo capitolo è veramente orrendo comunque.Che cacchio faceva Sasuke nella foresta? Non è ancora tornato dal viaggio di redenzione? Se sì,quando l'ha messa incinta Sakura? E se fosse tornato nel frattempo,perché va ancora via? Bah.



Beh insomma vedo che il tasto spoiler è molto usato.


----------



## juventino (6 Novembre 2014)

I figli sono veramente disegnati una chiavica. Alcuni sono le copie spudorate dei genitori, altri sono un accozzaglia di elementi presi dai due genitori mischiate male.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sulle scan inglesi è chiamato Bolt (che in giapponese si pronuncia appunto Boruto),che quindi dovrebbe essere un omaggio a Minato
> 
> P.S. Alla fine Sasuke se la chiava Sakurina
> 
> P.P.S. L'ultimo capitolo è veramente orrendo comunque.Che cacchio faceva Sasuke nella foresta? Non è ancora tornato dal viaggio di redenzione? *Se sì,quando l'ha messa incinta Sakura?* E se fosse tornato nel frattempo,perché va ancora via? Bah.



Qua la risposta:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Son morto dalla risate quando l'ho vista, ahahah...

La cosa più assurda del finale poi è che non viene detto nulla in sostanza, a parte mostrare i mocciosi delle coppiette ridicole...

Praticamente non risponde a niente. E' così e fine. Tutto questo è stato fatto solo per il film, mi ci gioco le palle. Ora ci sarà un hype assurdo per il film per vedere come si è arrivati a questo finale. Da quel che ho letto sarà ambientato proprio tra il capitolo 699 e il 700... Guardacaso eh...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2014)

A me dispiace per la piega buonista che ha preso. Praticamente, gli unici ad essere andati sono Shikaku, Asuma e Neji; capirai, dopo una guerra simile è andata anche di lusso alla Foglia di perdere soltanto tre dei loro ninja. Immagino Kishimoto quanto avrà sofferto per far morire quei tre; magari gliel'hanno anche suggerito, perché fosse stato per lui sarebbero rimasti in vita. Per il resto tutti felici e contenti, tutti redenti, da Pain a Sasuke. Ovviamente Kakashi sarebbe mai potuto restare da solo, in vecchiaia, senza Gai? Ah, per inciso, sesto e settimo hokage nel giro di due capitoli, poi Tsunade per tutto lo Shippuden


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh insomma vedo che il tasto spoiler è molto usato.



Pardon,visto il titolo del topic e i commenti nelle prime pagine non sembrava necessario 



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Praticamente non risponde a niente. E' così e fine. *Tutto questo è stato fatto solo per il film*, mi ci gioco le palle. Ora ci sarà un hype assurdo per il film per vedere come si è arrivati a questo finale. Da quel che ho letto sarà ambientato proprio tra il capitolo 699 e il 700... Guardacaso eh...



Ecco,mi era sfuggita la preparazione di un ultimo film.Direi che si spiega tutto


----------



## Hellscream (6 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Hellscream (29 Settembre 2016)

Ragazzi, so che sto uppando un topic di un manga finito due anni fa... ma i 2 episodi di oggi sono stati veramente INCREDIBILI. Anche se si sa già cosa succede, credo che questi ultimi 2 episodi siano stati un giusto tributo a quest'OPERA D'ARTE STRAORDIANARIA. Per me davvero fatti in modo magistrale, rientrano ampiamente nei migliori episodi che si siano mai visti per me, ancora una volta GRAZIE Kishimoto per questo capolavoro chiamato NARUTO.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, so che sto uppando un topic di un manga finito due anni fa... ma i 2 episodi di oggi sono stati veramente INCREDIBILI. Anche se si sa già cosa succede, credo che questi ultimi 2 episodi siano stati un giusto tributo a quest'OPERA D'ARTE STRAORDIANARIA. Per me davvero fatti in modo magistrale, rientrano ampiamente nei migliori episodi che si siano mai visti per me, ancora una volta GRAZIE Kishimoto per questo capolavoro chiamato NARUTO.



Appena visti anche io...spettacolari...poche parole tante botte


----------



## Hellscream (30 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Appena visti anche io...spettacolari...poche parole tante botte


----------



## Tobi (4 Ottobre 2016)

a me il finale non è piaciuto


----------



## Hellscream (13 Ottobre 2016)

La fine di un'epoca...


----------



## martinmilan (14 Ottobre 2016)

La fine davvero...ho cominciato a vederlo 10 anni fa e da allora non ho perso una puntata....
In teoria però non è finito perchè dovrebbe esserci la saga degli alieni che dovevano venire sulla terra per Kaguya...
Ma a quel punto diventa Dragon Ball e non ho più voglia di seguirlo...


----------



## Victorss (14 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> La fine davvero...ho cominciato a vederlo 10 anni fa e da allora non ho perso una puntata....
> In teoria però non è finito perchè dovrebbe esserci la saga degli alieni che dovevano venire sulla terra per Kaguya...
> Ma a quel punto diventa Dragon Ball e non ho più voglia di seguirlo...



Eh si è finito L'anime migliore di tutti..
Anche io questa la considero la fine..ho visto i film "The LAst" e "Boruto:The movie" ma devo dire che per me sono davvero poca roba a parte le animazioni ben fatte..
Che dire adesso cercherò di scaricare tutte le puntate dello shippuden senza i filler e me lo riguardo da capo.
Il Finale su alcune cose mi ha un po deluso, dalla seconda parte dello scontro con Madara dove inziano ad arrivare Power Up a random, allo scontro con Kaguya assolutamente ridicolo pensato e fatto malissimo così come lo stesso personaggio di Kaguya.
Non parliamo di ciò che succede a Kakashi...voglio cancellare lo schifo di quella manciata di episodi e far finta che non abbia importanza.
Comunque un opera d'arte incredibile, davvero eccezionale!


----------



## martinmilan (14 Ottobre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Eh si è finito L'anime migliore di tutti..
> Anche io questa la considero la fine..ho visto i film "The LAst" e "Boruto:The movie" ma devo dire che per me sono davvero poca roba a parte le animazioni ben fatte..
> Che dire adesso cercherò di scaricare tutte le puntate dello shippuden senza i filler e me lo riguardo da capo.
> Il Finale su alcune cose mi ha un po deluso, dalla seconda parte dello scontro con Madara dove inziano ad arrivare Power Up a random, allo scontro con Kaguya assolutamente ridicolo pensato e fatto malissimo così come lo stesso personaggio di Kaguya.
> ...



A me è piaciuto SOPRATTUTTO il finale..la battaglia con Sasuke con la sua visione delle cose e il suo pensiero finale su cosa sia davvero un Hokage mi è piaciuto un sacco..e anche Kaguya è stata stupenda, una Dea che era necessaria per far capire l'origine del chakra.Alla gente non piace perchè si era affezionata a Madara e lo vedeva come superBoss e non accetta che lo sia una donna(?)Il fatto che poi sia un aliena apre uno scenario vastissimo e fantascientifico al tutto. Infine la genialata della regia del zetsu nero fin dall'inizio è stata fantastica..mi ha schokkato.
Restano ancora alcuni punti un pò confusi che ho fatto fatica a stargli dietro.Soprattutto sull'albero del chakra e i suoi vari passaggi e trasformazioni ,le reincarnazioni continue di Indra ed Ashura e vari risvegli di rinnegan e cose varie...fai fatica a ricordarti tutti i passaggi...


----------



## Victorss (14 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuto SOPRATTUTTO il finale..la battaglia con Sasuke con la sua visione delle cose e il suo pensiero finale su cosa sia davvero un Hokage mi è piaciuto un sacco..e anche Kaguya è stata stupenda, una Dea che era necessaria per far capire l'origine del chakra.Alla gente non piace perchè si era affezionata a Madara e lo vedeva come superBoss e non accetta che lo sia una donna(?)Il fatto che poi sia un aliena apre uno scenario vastissimo e fantascientifico al tutto. Infine la genialata della regia del zetsu nero fin dall'inizio è stata fantastica..mi ha schokkato.
> Restano ancora alcuni punti un pò confusi che ho fatto fatica a stargli dietro.Soprattutto sull'albero del chakra e i suoi vari passaggi e trasformazioni ,le reincarnazioni continue di Indra ed Ashura e vari risvegli di rinnegan e cose varie...fai fatica a ricordarti tutti i passaggi...



Io non sono uno degli affezionati a Madara, anzi..trovo la sua stucchevole visione del mondo una ripetizione scialba dei pensieri di Nagato..la battaglia con Sasuke non l'ho citata perchè infatti è piaciuta anche a me, è stata una sorpresa vedere che l'Ucicha si sia finalmente convinto di credere nella via di Naruto.
Kaguya scusami ma è un insulto a tutti i grandi avversari dell'anime per quanto mi riguarda, un personaggio inutile piatto senza carisma, senza personalità, che si impegna in un combattimento scialbo privo di emozionioni e che finisce in 4 puntate come se questa grande Dea portatrice del Chakra nel mondo fosse la prima rimbecillita che passa per strada..
E poi ripeto sono rimasto assolutamente nauseato da quello che succede a Kakashi..dopo la resurrezioni in stile Dragon Ball (non parlo degli Edo Tensei) è la cosa che mi ha scandalizzato di più..


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Ottobre 2016)

Non l'ho mai visto, me ne consigliate la visione?


----------



## martinmilan (14 Ottobre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non sono uno degli affezionati a Madara, anzi..trovo la sua stucchevole visione del mondo una ripetizione scialba dei pensieri di Nagato..la battaglia con Sasuke non l'ho citata perchè infatti è piaciuta anche a me, è stata una sorpresa vedere che l'Ucicha si sia finalmente convinto di credere nella via di Naruto.
> Kaguya scusami ma è un insulto a tutti i grandi avversari dell'anime per quanto mi riguarda, un personaggio inutile piatto senza carisma, senza personalità, che si impegna in un combattimento scialbo privo di emozionioni e che finisce in 4 puntate come se questa grande Dea portatrice del Chakra nel mondo fosse la prima rimbecillita che passa per strada..
> E poi ripeto sono rimasto assolutamente nauseato da quello che succede a Kakashi..dopo la resurrezioni in stile Dragon Ball (non parlo degli Edo Tensei) è la cosa che mi ha scandalizzato di più..



A Kakashi non ricordo più che gli succede nelle puntate finali(Ricordo solo ilsacrifico di Tobi)però tieni conto che le morti frequenti non sono per questo tipo di anime che punta su un pubblico giovane e non avvezzo alle tragedia...sennò chi se lo fila?Non puoi far morire tutti i protagonisti a cui i fan si affezionano.Già quando è morto Asuma ci son rimasto di melma poi con Jiraya mi è venuta tristezza.E' pur sempre un cartone che deve far divertire. Ci pensavo proprio ieri rivedendo una puntata su Italia 2 di Pain al villaggio di Konoha che si scontra con un coraggioso konohamaru...beh li mi sarebbe piaciuto che il bambino fosse polverizzato per dareuna scossa e per rendere più reale lo scontro ma mi rendo conto che poi il pubblico giovanissimo non avrebbe più seguito un anime così violento....concordo che kaguya sia stata sconfitta troppo facilmente con 4 pugni ma d'altronde l'avevano già sconfitta in passato e il suo limite si è visto essendo una donna era chiaramente la forza fisica.Ma in quanto a facoltà mentali dai era spaziale.Cambiava più e più dimensioni come e quando voleva.Son riusciti ad ingannarla con un trucco fenomenale.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Ottobre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non l'ho mai visto, me ne consigliate la visione?



Si è una saga pazzesca...trovi tutte le puntate in rete.
L'inizio quando sono bambini è un pò cartoonesco e a tratti ''infantile'' ma poi quando crescono e cominciano i problemi l'Anime si fa terribilmente serio.

Uno che si inventa una saga/trama del genere deve avere una fantasia di un altro pianeta


----------



## Victorss (14 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> A Kakashi non ricordo più che gli succede nelle puntate finali(Ricordo solo ilsacrifico di Tobi)però tieni conto che le morti frequenti non sono per questo tipo di anime che punta su un pubblico giovane e non avvezzo alle tragedia...sennò chi se lo fila?Non puoi far morire tutti i protagonisti a cui i fan si affezionano.Già quando è morto Asuma ci son rimasto di melma poi con Jiraya mi è venuta tristezza.E' pur sempre un cartone che deve far divertire. Ci pensavo proprio ieri rivedendo una puntata su Italia 2 di Pain al villaggio di Konoha che si scontra con un coraggioso konohamaru...beh li mi sarebbe piaciuto che il bambino fosse polverizzato per dareuna scossa e per rendere più reale lo scontro ma mi rendo conto che poi il pubblico giovanissimo non avrebbe più seguito un anime così violento....concordo che kaguya sia stata sconfitta troppo facilmente con 4 pugni ma d'altronde l'avevano già sconfitta in passato e il suo limite si è visto essendo una donna era chiaramente la forza fisica.Ma in quanto a facoltà mentali dai era spaziale.Cambiava più e più dimensioni come e quando voleva.Son riusciti ad ingannarla con un trucco fenomenale.


Ma come non ricordi cosa è successo a kakashi? Cioè praticamente Obito DA MORTO dice a Rin aspetta torno indietro un attimino eh..va da kakashi gli PRESTA letteralmente gli occhi con il mangekyou sharingan dicendo " mi fa pena vederti impotente in uno scontro così importante" e kakashi diventa improvvisamente Cristo in terra col Susano perfetto devastante..Ma dai..Ma che schifezza eh.. peggio di dragon ball..sulla cosa di far morire i personaggi non è tanto il fatto di farli morire..ad esempio il modo in cui nagato resuscita la gente dopo lo scontro con Naruto ci sta..è una tecnica proibita che è prevista nei poteri del Rinnegan..Ma le resurrezioni RANDOM di Naruto e Sasuke, di Obito che non c ha voglia di morire allora dal mondo dei morti regala gli occhi a kakashi, Edo tensei che praticamente non sono Edo tensei ma esattamente identici alle persone reali con loro e pensieri, che non vogliono combattere ma devono..sono tutte cose che ci si poteva risparmiare..si poteva fare di meglio sotto questi aspetti..su kaguya ho già espresso la mia opinione, per me se avessero saltato quella parte e fossero passati subito alla resa dei conti tra Naruto e Sasuke sarebbe stato uguale.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Ottobre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma come non ricordi cosa è successo a kakashi? Cioè praticamente Obito DA MORTO dice a Rin aspetta torno indietro un attimino eh..va da kakashi gli PRESTA letteralmente gli occhi con il mangekyou sharingan dicendo " mi fa pena vederti impotente in uno scontro così importante" e kakashi diventa improvvisamente Cristo in terra col Susano perfetto devastante..Ma dai..Ma che schifezza eh.. peggio di dragon ball..sulla cosa di far morire i personaggi non è tanto il fatto di farli morire..ad esempio il modo in cui nagato resuscita la gente dopo lo scontro con Naruto ci sta..è una tecnica proibita che è prevista nei poteri del Rinnegan..Ma le resurrezioni RANDOM di Naruto e Sasuke, di Obito che non c ha voglia di morire allora dal mondo dei morti regala gli occhi a kakashi, Edo tensei che praticamente non sono Edo tensei ma esattamente identici alle persone reali con loro e pensieri, che non vogliono combattere ma devono..sono tutte cose che ci si poteva risparmiare..si poteva fare di meglio sotto questi aspetti..su kaguya ho già espresso la mia opinione, per me se avessero saltato quella parte e fossero passati subito alla resa dei conti tra Naruto e Sasuke sarebbe stato uguale.



Eh lo so...è come Dragon Ball per tantissimi aspetti.I jappo fanno fatica a far morire i personaggi e basta e fanno questa confusione tra morti e resuscitati che alla fin fine toglie qualcosa alla realtà e fa diventare tutto fin troppo favolesco....e poi piangono sulle tombe quando i loro amici muoiono

Riguardo Kakashi ora ricordo..anche li lo stesso discorso...quando uno è morto è morto...ma in tutto l'anime vedi passaggi di poteri tra defunti e non.....è fatto così fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Victorss (14 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Eh lo so...è come Dragon Ball per tantissimi aspetti.I jappo fanno fatica a far morire i personaggi e basta e fanno questa confusione tra morti e resuscitati che alla fin fine toglie qualcosa alla realtà e fa diventare tutto fin troppo favolesco....e poi piangono sulle tombe quando i loro amici muoiono
> 
> Riguardo Kakashi ora ricordo..anche li lo stesso discorso...quando uno è morto è morto...ma in tutto l'anime vedi passaggi di poteri tra defunti e non.....è fatto così fin dall'inizio.



Si ma un conto è trapiantarsi gli occhi di uno morto e acquisire il potere oculare, oppure che uno morente dona il suo chakra tramite una tecnica speciale o tramite contatto.
Ma quello che succede tra kakashi e il fantasma? Di Obito è inspiegabile e completamente fuori da ogni canone dell anime che comunque, almeno lo Shippuden, ha la pretesa di essere un minimo maturo e coerente si nota infatti anche in occasione della morte di jiraya per la quale penso tutti abbiamo sofferto abbastanza..


----------



## Hellscream (14 Ottobre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Si ma un conto è trapiantarsi gli occhi di uno morto e acquisire il potere oculare, oppure che uno morente dona il suo chakra tramite una tecnica speciale o tramite contatto.
> Ma quello che succede tra kakashi e il fantasma? Di Obito è inspiegabile e completamente fuori da ogni canone dell anime che comunque, almeno lo Shippuden, ha la pretesa di essere un minimo maturo e coerente si nota infatti anche in occasione della *morte di jiraya per la quale penso tutti abbiamo sofferto abbastanza..*



Mai come la sua... per 2 volte!


----------



## Victorss (14 Ottobre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mai come la sua... per 2 volte!


Volevo inserire anche lui essendo uno dei miei personaggi preferiti ma lui comunque torna..in qualche modo ma torna..jiraya invece l abbiamo salutato e mai più rivisto..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Ottobre 2016)

Io ho guardato l'anime fino alla morte di Itachi. Lui è stato il personaggio che più mi è piaciuto, insieme ad Orochimaru. A me rompeva da morire sta cosa che il tutto praticamente girava su Sasuke e Naruto. E che palle sti due! Pareva di stare a Beautiful. Morto Itachi, ho salutato Naruto. 

Bleach secondo me è un anime di tutt'altro livello. Molto più bello di questo smielato Naruto.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Dicembre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mai come la sua... per 2 volte!



Quoto te visto che hai l'avatar di Madara. 

allora. Uppo questo topico vecchio seppur sono passati alcuni anni.. con ritardo ho finto di leggere manga/vedere l'anime.

Le mie considerazioni. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nagato ed Itachi i personaggi più interessanti. Molto simili e diversi allo stesso tempo. Entrambi cresciuti in un mondo in guerra, entrambi hanno visto con i loro occhi la morte dei genitori. Entrambi hanno perso i loro migliori amici davanti. Suchiu saltò dal burrone, mentre Yahiko si "suicido" praticamente. Uno è disposto ad eliminare un intero clan pur di mantenere la pace, l'altro ha un sogno di pace a livello "globale" usando la forza. E qui molto simile alla filosofia di Madara, uno può pensarla folle ma allo stesso tempo intrigante. E qui credo lo spunto dalla trilogia di matrix. Tutti vivono in un sogno che le macchine hanno creato, nel caso di Naruto Madara vuole un modo fatto di sogni dov'è però ognuno può scegliere il sogno che preferisce. Un mondo dove non esistono per l'appunto guerre. Kishimoto lavora bene sotto il punto di vista. Poi però arrivano le sfasature.

Gli scontri, davvero ben fatti all'inizio. La sfida Deidara/Gaara Sasori e la vecchia ed Kakuso/Haiden vs konoha aggiungo anche Sasuke vs Deidara e Sasuke vs Itachi. Ed in parte Pain vs Naruto anche se quest'ultimo forzatura che non mi piace per nulla. Si conclude poi alla classica "Nagato convertito". 

Poi iniziano le sfide senza senso, palle energetiche, gente che vola, Occhi a destra e manca che vengono rubati ed implementati come nulla fosse.. insomma sembra diventato dragon ball. Poi Sasuke e Naruto vengono forzati troppo, il primo sempre salvato da qualcosa o da qualcuno. Il secondo che era simbolo del "con il lavoro duro e sacrificio e pazienza si arriva lontano" invece anche lui poteri da tutti i Biju. Poi un fastidio sta storia dell'essere amici per forza di tutti. Obito, Nagato, la volpe, Sasuke..tutti convertiti..

Poi il finale, si scopre che il chakra non è altro che un potere alieno, ed infatti Kaguya non viene da questo mondo. Se tiri fuori un simile personaggi bisogna poi approfondirlo. Non viene spiegato nulla secondo me. Ed alla fine Sasuke che diventa buono. Ovviamente, tra l'altro Kakashi che lo libera alla fine. Questo ha fatto fuori un mucchio di gente senza motivo, e Naruto che parla di giustizia ecc decide di lasciarlo andare via? Se lo scopo di tutto era per mantenere un mondo equo, come dice Naruto, allora Sasuke seppure suo amico, andava comunque processato e non godere di favori.

In conclusione, secondo me, sono stati approfonditi troppo alcuni personaggi con troppe repetizioni. Parlo di Sasuke, Itachi, Naruto Obito Kakashi in parte il personaggi di Pain. Mentre altri poco o nulla, mi riferisco a Jiraya, Orochimaru e Madara.


----------

